# pixel in vektor umwandeln...



## enemy2k (16. Mai 2003)

kann man irgendwie pixelgrafik in vektorgrafik umwandeln?? mfg enemy


----------



## Martin Schaefer (16. Mai 2003)

Hi enemy2k,

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77419.html

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## möp (16. Mai 2003)

Editiert / zensiert wegen Dauer Kleinschreibung !!!

Verwarnung 1 !

Anmerkung Grafikmod Cutti


----------

